# Multisim 12 , osciloscopio Tektronix



## Gera Farias (Oct 30, 2014)

Qué tal.
después de usar el buscador y navegar por la inmensidad de los foros por un rato, no di con algo que me ayudara, por lo que decidí abrir éste tema, esperando me puedan (y a todos en general) ayudar.
resulta que bajé la versión 12 de multisim de "no recuerdo donde" y al empezar a utilizarlo y ver videos tutoriales me di cuenta que debería tener un osciloscopio tektronix para el análisis de los circuitos, pero en la versión que yo bajé no está, ya lo busqué por todos lados y nada, mi pregunta es:  ¿Alguno de ustedes sabe si se puede agregar como "extra"? es decir; si se puede descargar de algún sitio e instalarlo para poder usarlo con la versión que tengo yo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yo tengo la versión 11. Te adjunto 2 imagenes de donde lo podes obtener.
Si tenes la barra de instrumentos a tu derecha es el ultimo icono comenzando desde arriba. (Imagen EW11)
Si no tienes visible esa barra puedes encontrarlo en Simulate/Instruments/Tektronix Oscilloscope (Imagen EW11-2)


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 30, 2014)

Gera Farias dijo:


> Qué tal.
> después de usar el buscador y navegar por la inmensidad de los foros por un rato, no di con algo que me ayudara, por lo que decidí abrir éste tema, esperando me puedan (y a todos en general) ayudar.
> resulta que bajé la versión 12 de multisim de "no recuerdo donde" y al empezar a utilizarlo y ver videos tutoriales me di cuenta que debería tener un osciloscopio tektronix para el análisis de los circuitos, pero en la versión que yo bajé no está, ya lo busqué por todos lados y nada, mi pregunta es:  ¿Alguno de ustedes sabe si se puede agregar como "extra"? es decir; si se puede descargar de algún sitio e instalarlo para poder usarlo con la versión que tengo yo.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Gera Farias El osciloscopio que buscas solo esta en la version 11 como te indican, en la version 12 no tiene ese aspecto, pero tiene las mismas funciones y es mas completo, lastimosamente no se puede la unica forma es quitar la version actual y instalar una version anterior.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2014)

Tenés un osciloscopio de 2 trazos , otro de 4 trazos , el Agilent y el Tektronix


----------



## Gera Farias (Oct 31, 2014)

Tienen razón, no está el tektronix,  ni hablar, trataré de usar el osciloscopio sencillo que si trae aunque de entrada lo veo más limitado que el tektronix que vi en un video tutorial de youtube...  el multimetro agilent si está, por eso se me hizo raro que el osciloscopio tek no lo viera... en fin muchas gracias por su ayuda 

pd, adjunto un screenshot de mi versión de multisim para que vean qué es lo que trae de instrumentos, seguro algo notarán...


----------



## Fernando123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Tengo el multisim 12 y el mio tiene el osciloscopio tecktronix.


----------

